# Sports Career in USA - Help



## Scots boy (Nov 8, 2008)

Evening all just after some advice me and my family know what we want to do just not got an idea how to actually go about it and where to begin !!!

Here is the script I'm 27 i'm a qualified personal trainer (SVQ Level 2) and (NASM Level 3) my wife is a nurse here in Edinburgh, we are looking to move to the good old USA preferably on the west coast for some sunshine !!

basically I was wondering how best to approach moving over would i be able to get into a college and add to my sports science skills given my age ?, ....would my wife find it easy to get employment in america being a nurse ?

where is the best place to start ?...i'm looking to head over in the next 2 years at least so i'm aware this will take some sorting out but really i just need to be told where to start etc 

any help would be greatly appreciated 

Thankyou

Jamie


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Scots boy said:


> my wife is a nurse


What sort of nurse?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This site will give you the information about getting licensed as a nurse in California: Board of Registered Nursing (Search on "foreign applicants" for specific information about transferring qualifications.)

Taking college courses is basically a matter of being able to pay the fees (which are considerable). Age is certainly no barrier. But your visa status will determine exactly how much you can do. If you're on your wife's visa as a dependent, you may not be able to work at all. If you get a student visa for yourself, your ability to work is pretty strictly limited to on-campus jobs for pocket money, and you will have to be making progress toward a degree.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If your wife is able to come to the US to work as a nurse, her visa status would not allow you to work. You would still have to qualify on your own, which will probably be difficult. I don't know that we have any shortage of trainers in the US.


----------



## larrya7711 (Dec 8, 2008)

Scots boy said:


> Evening all just after some advice me and my family know what we want to do just not got an idea how to actually go about it and where to begin !!!
> 
> Here is the script I'm 27 i'm a qualified personal trainer (SVQ Level 2) and (NASM Level 3) my wife is a nurse here in Edinburgh, we are looking to move to the good old USA preferably on the west coast for some sunshine !!
> 
> ...



I recommend you talk to the colleges / universities in the area you might want to move to... they should be able to give you an idea of any educational requirements to work in the US


----------

